# Coilovers + Stock Semi Trailing Arm vs Z32 Rear Subframe



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

Does anyone have specific information backing up the superiority of the Z32 suspension when both setups fully modified w/ coilovers?

Also, looking for suspension measurements:
Need measurements from rotor to rotor and control arm lenth:

Z32
S13/14
J30

I realize stock for stock the Z32 has a superior suspension setup, and that it's an updated suspension, just looking for specific and answers showing the physics of the advantages.

What I'm looking for is.. there's a huge aftermarket for Z32 parts, but with as much extra as it all will be, would it be worth the money over a Z31 suspension, fully modified, with coilovers?

Don't respond if it's going to be less than atleast a few sentences with explanations, I don't care about the "Z32 n/m" posts, they're a waste of everyones time... 

There are alot of new cars that perform well on a track that use semi-trailing arm suspension... So I'm not looking for the assumed answer, i'm looking for the proof, just for my own information. Thanks.


P.S. FSM Comparison - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It really is because the semi-trailing arm rear suspension sucks. Modified it can be made better, but it really can never be that good. The problem is you basically have to get the rear suspension as stiff as possible to get rid of the majority of the weaknesses, but when you do that the car becomes an oversteer monster. The fact that camber can not be adjusted can be fixed by either a camber kit like the one from K-mac, or by some custom work:
http://www.az-zbum.com/modification.adjustable.camber.shtml. 
A few people have transplanted the 240SX rear subframe into Z31, and if I hadn't spend so much on my suspension already I would do that right now (probably will try sometime in the future). The Z32s handling is superior because of a better rear suspension set-up, better chasis (far stiffer compared to the Z31s flexing modified S130 chasis), and a better wheel base. Also camber change under braking is an issue. When I track my car I have issues with the rear end getting squirrly under braking. It is because of the change over from negative to positive camber in the rear. 

The Z31s suspension issues aren't only in the rear though. There is not enough camber available in the front, that can be fixed to an extent by installing control arms from a 87-89 Z31.

With coilovers the Z31 still has all the original issues I mentioned. You can raise the spring rate and lock up the rear end, but like I said the car is just going to oversteer real bad. Coilovers will not solve any of the disadvantages of the semi-trailing arm rear suspension; they will solve the issue of stupidly low spring rates, but the camber issues and the movement issues that the rear end has.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> It really is because the semi-trailing arm rear suspension sucks. Modified it can be made better, but it really can never be that good. The problem is you basically have to get the rear suspension as stiff as possible to get rid of the majority of the weaknesses, but when you do that the car becomes an oversteer monster. The fact that camber can not be adjusted can be fixed by either a camber kit like the one from K-mac, or by some custom work:
> http://www.az-zbum.com/modification.adjustable.camber.shtml.
> A few people have transplanted the 240SX rear subframe into Z31, and if I hadn't spend so much on my suspension already I would do that right now (probably will try sometime in the future). The Z32s handling is superior because of a better rear suspension set-up, better chasis (far stiffer compared to the Z31s flexing modified S130 chasis), and a better wheel base. Also camber change under braking is an issue. When I track my car I have issues with the rear end getting squirrly under braking. It is because of the change over from negative to positive camber in the rear.
> 
> ...



You can also install adjustable camber plates to match the coilovers


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

OK85NA2T said:


> You can also install adjustable camber plates to match the coilovers


That still doesn't solve the camber issue. You can dial in as much camber as you want. But under braking your still going to face the same problems. Also with the rear suspension camber is only one problem.


----------

